# Question on wading the Tusc



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

I only ever fish the Tusc in the massillon area so my knowledge of anything south is limited. Any suggestions on where a wading fisherman could start searching the Tusc in the bolivar area. Looking mostly for smallies or carp with a fly rod. I'm still after a pike so that wouldn't be a complaint either. Not looking for secret spots just access that isn't going to put me on private property. Any help would be very appreciated. I've tried searching and can't find any good info.

Thanks in advance
Andrew Moore


----------



## masterbaitr (Aug 22, 2012)

This might not be much help only because I haven't gone too far up but if you get off 77at the zoar Bolivar exit and cross the bridge you can park and go up stream it stays about 2 to 3 ft like I said not sure how far you can venture up stream I do know it looks nice from the freeway. You know any good places to park in massillon and fsh I'm catfishin now and just got on this site and now I'm itchn to fish the tusc never caught smallies or pike I only have thigh high boots I'm thinkn of packin it in here and headin out to massillon.


----------



## jayyan04 (May 1, 2012)

Yea there about 4-5 easy spots to get to the river in Massillon, the northerns are running through there right now...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## masterbaitr (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanx now I just gotta figure out what lures to use


----------



## jayyan04 (May 1, 2012)

Crank baits on wood piles and spinner baits in the open good luck...let me know ur results I go when I'm off work I'm ok to go and hit some new spots .....let me know me and backatit are always fishing
....wanna catch some flatheads but can't find them....
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## masterbaitr (Aug 22, 2012)

Havent caught anything yet not set up with allot ofcrank baits. Gonna pick up a few things and keep tryin I went to john glen park and pittman park to fish. Not a whole lotta spots to fish shore wise. Talked to a ranger he said lok 4 is open enough to fish. It just feels like I'm spending more time lookin to fish then actually fishing. Now if ur lookin for flatheads and wanna make a trip Springfield lake is great I know a good spot there and walborn is good for blues and channel they are startin to hit good and you can take 6 blues and 6 channel there everywhere else is 1 blue limit


----------

